# I am gathering verses, quotes, lessons on witchcraft



## Pergamum (May 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am gathering bible verses, expositions, tracts, quotes about witchcraft and other practices such as going to mediums, astrology, cursing others, using spirits to help you, etc.

If you have any info from African or Melanesian sources, this would help as well.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 18, 2012)

Hey Perg,

Numbers 23:23, Surely there is no enchantment against Jacob, neither is there any divination against Israel: according to this time it shall be said of Jacob and of Israel, What hath God wrought!

And these to the same end:

Psalm 33:10
Proverbs 19:21
Proverbs 21:30, 31
Proverbs 22:12
Isaiah 8:10
Isaiah 44:25
Lamentations 3:37
Micah 5:12
Malachi 3:5
Revelation 21:8
Revelation 22:15


----------



## py3ak (May 19, 2012)

Jeremiah 10, especially v.2, is quite relevant for astrology. Calvin's exposition is rather detailed and would give you some good material.

Commentary on Jeremiah and Lamentations - Volume 2 - Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## Pergamum (May 19, 2012)

Thank you.

Anything about being afraid of spirits or reading pig's guts for the future or fearing spells and how to handle witches (in this New Testament era)?

---------- Post added at 05:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 AM ----------

Also, I am thinking through counsel for church members who have either fallen into these old practices once or twice versus those who seem to be habitually practicing these old ways. 

The scenario about what to do if served meat offered to idols has actually come up here, as well....it just blows me away some times!


----------

